# New project, maybe.



## Rusty (Mar 3, 2017)

I have an 85 Ford custom van that I gutted several years ago to use as a work van. Only has 122,000 miles, but it is rough. My in-laws bought it new. They seldom drove it but didn't take care of it either. It runs great and drives nice. Thinking about cleaning it up and repainting it. Just not sure. Oh it's a 351 4bbl. Carb was rebuilt about 1,000 miles ago (about 3 years). Doesn't burn or leak any oil, tranny is good. 
It has those god-awful running boards and fender flares. The fiberglass is rotten, so they need to go.  
Worth being a project?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 3, 2017)

I think a van would be a cool project. Are you going to convert it back or???


----------



## Rusty (Mar 3, 2017)

oldognewtrick said:


> I think a van would be a cool project. Are you going to convert it back or???



Not sure, I still have all the interior.


----------



## Rusty (Mar 3, 2017)

Need to find a hood. A tree got it, same tree that fell on my last project.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 4, 2017)

Rusty said:


> Need to find a hood. A tree got it, same tree that fell on my last project.



Suggestion from an armchair quarterback.....don't park under the tree...:waggingfinger:


----------



## Rusty (Mar 4, 2017)

We had a 92 mph wind gust.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 4, 2017)

Rusty said:


> We had a 92 mph wind gust.



Probably blew the wax off the car too...


----------



## havasu (Mar 4, 2017)

I've never been in a blow that bad. Dumn me would enjoy going outside and trying to stand up.


----------



## Rusty (Mar 4, 2017)

havasu said:


> I've never been in a blow that bad. Dumn me would enjoy going outside and trying to stand up.



Rest of the wind that night was 30-40 mph.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 12, 2017)

So....what's the verdict on the restoration? Moving forward?


----------



## Rusty (Mar 12, 2017)

It will be a while. Need money.


----------



## Rusty (Mar 26, 2017)

Decided to just touch up the paint on it for now.


----------



## Chris (Mar 26, 2017)

Any pictures?


----------



## Rusty (Mar 27, 2017)

If it ever quits raining.


----------



## Rusty (Mar 27, 2017)

Needs a lot of work. First thing will be, getting rid of the running boards. 

View attachment 008.jpg


----------



## Chris (Mar 28, 2017)

That thing is awesome! I wish I had a van. They are cool.


----------



## Chris (Mar 28, 2017)

I want to see the interior. What is it set up like?


----------



## Rusty (Mar 28, 2017)

Still has three of the bucket seats in it. And all my carpet tools.


----------



## Chris (Mar 28, 2017)

Perfect road trip vehicle.


----------



## havasu (Mar 28, 2017)

My neighbor just bought a little work van. It is a Nissan NV 200 and ideal for plumbers and carpet cleaners. I told mama that I'd love to buy one, install a little bed and toilet, and go off to see the country.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 29, 2017)

havasu said:


> My neighbor just bought a little work van. It is a Nissan NV 200 and ideal for plumbers and carpet cleaners. I told mama that I'd love to buy one, install a little bed and toilet, and go off to see the country.



Just go Greyhound.....


----------



## havasu (Mar 29, 2017)

Sorry, they are smelly.


----------



## Rusty (Mar 29, 2017)

havasu said:


> Sorry, they are smelly.



Not big enough for two people to sit on their backs either. 

View attachment GraceTheGreyhound.jpg


----------

